# Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April



## Homerclon (4. April 2012)

*Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



> _*Bitte beachtet, dass sich die unten befindlichen Zeitangaben ändern können.*_ Die nächste Aktualisierung ist *v.7.3* die voraussichtlich Ende April 2012 veröffentlicht wird.
> *Features, die mit der 7.3 ins Spiel implementiert werden:*
> 
> *Fahrzeuge*
> ...


Quelle: WoT.eu/Development


Jaja, ende April... 

---

Aktualisiertes dort: klick mich


*Update 28.04:*




> *Liste der Veränderungen von Testversion 1 zu Testversion 2 der Version 7.3:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

ich wollts grad sagen, immer langsam jungs oO ich hab nedma die bl9 aufm is-3 xD


----------



## KornDonat (4. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Also eher Ende Mai


----------



## Bambusbar (5. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Mitte Juni eher


----------



## sh4sta (5. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Hab grad nen Déjà-vu. Das war doch bei den letzten beiden Patches(vor 7.2) also Dez/Jan genauso. Da kamen die doch auch kurz hintereinander...


----------



## Homerclon (5. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

7.1.1 zählt nicht, das war ein Hotfix.


----------



## sh4sta (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Homerclon schrieb:


> 7.1.1 zählt nicht, das war ein Hotfix.



Ich meine ja auch eigentlich 7.0 und 7.1.  Wenn ich mich recht erinner kam doch 7.0 kurz vor Weihnachten und im Januar dann 7.1 mit den Franzosen.


----------



## Abductee (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

der patch bringt was sich alle wünschen, noch mehr unzerstörbare russenpanzer


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Sagt mal wie siehts eig. mit KV aus? Der wird ja in KV 1 und 2 aufgeteilt, bekommt man dann beide, wenn man den KV inner Garage stehen hat?


----------



## sh4sta (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Kurz und knapp, ja!


----------



## Seeefe (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Jo, dann werd ich ma versuchen zügig den KV3 zu holen und den KV und dann bekomm ich 3 Tanks geschenkt höhö


----------



## Robonator (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Schon den Trailer gesehen?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAcdR756ljw&

Und wieder Dubstep in einem Spiel


----------



## riedochs (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Wenn es bei Ende April bleiben sollte, wird es Knapp für mich mit der IS-7. Schaffe die Woche endlich die IS-4. Hoffentlich verschiebt das sich wie üblich noch 4 Wochen nach hinten.


----------



## DarkMo (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

ich hab mir gestern oder vorgestern gradma die bl9 mit 30k free xp geholt, weil ich einfach die schnauzze voll hatte. wie soll ich jemals 165k xp schaffen in so kurzer zeit? xD


----------



## Homerclon (6. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie siehts eig. mit KV aus? Der wird ja in KV 1 und 2 aufgeteilt, bekommt man dann beide, wenn man den KV inner Garage stehen hat?


 Man muss aber auch den KV-2-Turm (den Uboot-Turm) erforscht haben, ansonsten bekommt man keinen KV-2.


----------



## Papzt (16. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



> die voraussichtlich Ende April 2012 veröffentlicht wird.


Haha, na klar 
Und endlich wieder mal neue OP-Russen....zum Glück steht der IS-4 schon in meiner Garage


----------



## sh4sta (17. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Die "in Entwicklung" Seite wurde aktualisiert.

Quelle: In Entwicklung | World of Tanks



> *Letzte Aktualisierung 17.04.2012*
> 
> *Bitte beachtet, dass sich die unten befindlichen Zeitangaben ändern können.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Abductee schrieb:


> der patch bringt was sich alle wünschen, noch mehr unzerstörbare russenpanzer


 
 Wo sind die denn unzerstörbar? Also *KV* und *KV-3* sind sehr langsam und lassen sich problemlos umrunden, so sind sie leichte Beute für schnellere Tanks. Bei den *IS-4* und *IS-8* wird es schon schwieriger sie zu zerstören, aber keinesfalls unmöglich. Alle Tanks haben Schwachstellen, man muss sie nur kennen.

*
KV* wird zu *KV-1* / *KV-2* und *KV-3* wird auf Tier 7 verlegt <- Nice! Ich habe den *KV* und den *KV-3* in der Garage, alles erforscht und 100% Crew + Zusatzerfahrung (100%).
Jetzt gibt es also noch zwei Tanks + Stellplatz + 100% Crew für lau dazu? Sehr schön! 

 Danke Wargaming, weiter so!


----------



## Homerclon (28. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

7.3 geht in die zweite Testphase. Das wars mit 7.3 Release ende April.
Die Testphase läuft bis 2. Mai.

Änderungen:


> *Liste der Veränderungen von Testversion 1 zu Testversion 2 der Version 7.3:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quelle WoT.eu


----------



## Original-80 (29. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn unzerstörbar? Also *KV* und *KV-3* sind sehr langsam und lassen sich problemlos umrunden, so sind sie leichte Beute für schnellere Tanks. Bei den *IS-4* und *IS-8* wird es schon schwieriger sie zu zerstören, aber keinesfalls unmöglich. Alle Tanks haben Schwachstellen, man muss sie nur kennen.
> 
> *
> KV* wird zu *KV-1* / *KV-2* und *KV-3* wird auf Tier 7 verlegt <- Nice! Ich habe den *KV* und den *KV-3* in der Garage, alles erforscht und 100% Crew + Zusatzerfahrung (100%).
> ...



Also heißt das ich sollte mir den KV und KV3 nochmal bis zum Update zurückkaufen, (hab sie schon längst wegen Garagenlimit wieder verscheuert) um für umme 2 Stellplätze dazuzubekommen??


P.S. bevor ich jetzt suche wo`s vielleicht hingehört noch ne zusätzliche Frage. Werden bei euch seit patch 7.2 auch die Teamnamen (eigenes Team) nicht mehr angezeigt wenn ihr sie aufs Korn nehmt, oder ist das nur bei mir (evtl. durch den Overtargetmarker) so. Nervt mich schon ein weng immer schreiben zu müssen ey "t54" beweg deinen Arsch (nurn Bsp. bin meist ausgesucht höfflich).


----------



## Seeefe (29. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Drück mal "Alt" 
Wenn sich nichts ändert, Optionen --> letzter Unterpunkt --> da kannsts einstellen.


----------



## Homerclon (29. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Original-80 schrieb:


> Also heißt das ich sollte mir den KV und KV3 nochmal bis zum Update zurückkaufen, (hab sie schon längst wegen Garagenlimit wieder verscheuert) um für umme 2 Stellplätze dazuzubekommen??


Richtig.
Mit einem IS-4 in der Garage werden es sogar 3 Stellplätze.




> P.S. bevor ich jetzt suche wo`s vielleicht hingehört noch ne zusätzliche Frage. Werden bei euch seit patch 7.2 auch die Teamnamen (eigenes Team) nicht mehr angezeigt wenn ihr sie aufs Korn nehmt, oder ist das nur bei mir (evtl. durch den Overtargetmarker) so. Nervt mich schon ein weng immer schreiben zu müssen ey "t54" beweg deinen Arsch (nurn Bsp. bin meist ausgesucht höfflich).


 Ist normal, stört mich auch.
Denn speziell in der Schützensicht kann man nicht immer mal eben zur "OTM"-Anzeige darüber schwenken.


----------



## Original-80 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

So hab vor paar Minuten Schluß gemacht. Danke Jungs (oder Mädels) für die prompten Antworten  



Seeefe schrieb:


> Drück mal "Alt"
> Wenn sich nichts ändert, Optionen --> letzter Unterpunkt --> da kannsts einstellen.


 
Werd ich dann mal vor den nächsten Runden probieren. Mal sehen obs hinhaut. 



Homerclon schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Mit einem IS-4 in der Garage werden es sogar 3 Stellplätze.




 Den hab ich schon stehen. Werkel grad an der größten Kanone. Was bei aufgerundet 50k Exp aber wohl noch ein Weilchen dauern wird.
Den KV hab ich mir grad zurückgeholt und für den KV3 reicht erstmal der Schotter nicht mehr. Mal sehen ob der Patch schneller ist als ich.

Na dann guts Nächtle und träumt von aufgemotzten Rechnern und schnellen Graka`s


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Homerclon schrieb:


> 7.3 geht in die zweite Testphase. Das wars mit 7.3 Release ende April.
> Die Testphase läuft bis 2. Mai.



Jemand ne Ahnung, was danach kommt?
Ich bin derzeit mitm IS halb durch und habe noch die Box im Schrank stehen (= eine Woche Premium), aber das sieht irgendwie nach Last-Minute-Bug-Fixing aus und wenn die nachm Wochenende 7.3 dann doch bringen, kann ich mir einen IS-4 Sprint auch sparen, denn der wird vermutlich nicht klappen. (habe zwar noch rund 90k Free-XP, aber das ist auch nicht die Welt)





Seeefe schrieb:


> Drück mal "Alt"
> Wenn sich nichts ändert, Optionen --> letzter Unterpunkt --> da kannsts einstellen.


 
Hilft nicht. WG hat die Overlay Ansicht schlichtweg komplett gestrichen, dafür kann man jetzt normal und "Alt" konfigurieren.
Sehr ärgerlich für Leute wie z.B. mich, die deren Konfiguration vorher schon ganz okay fanden und denen jetzt ein Mittelweg fehlt - insbesondere da es unmöglich ist, Name und Panzertyp zeitgleich anzuzeigen und ich keines von beiden in der Normalansicht haben möchte. (-> ich weiß nicht mehr, mit wem ichs eigentlich zu tun habe)


----------



## Homerclon (30. April 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Da könnte man die OTM-Mod installieren, die beherrscht es beides gleichzeitig anzuzeigen.


----------



## Original-80 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Drück mal "Alt"
> Wenn sich nichts ändert, Optionen --> letzter Unterpunkt --> da kannsts einstellen.




 Danke nochmal Seeefe hat je funzt (bzw. ich kann im Gegensatz zu Ruyven mit dieser optionalen Alt-Variante leben). Erst in den Optionen die optionale Alt-Anzeige auf die Spielernamen umstellen und dann klappts auch im Spiel mit Alt. Endlich weiß ich wieder mit wem ich spiele.

Na dann noch viel Glück auf dem virtuellen Schlachtfeld - mögen eure Ketten niemals brechen


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Patch 7.3 - Angekündigt für Ende April*

Also heißt das ich sollte mir den KV und KV3 nochmal bis zum Update  zurückkaufen, (hab sie schon längst wegen Garagenlimit wieder  verscheuert) um für umme 2 Stellplätze dazuzubekommen??


P.S. bevor ich jetzt suche wo`s vielleicht hingehört noch ne zusätzliche  Frage. Werden bei euch seit patch 7.2 auch die Teamnamen (eigenes Team)  nicht mehr angezeigt wenn ihr sie aufs Korn nehmt, oder ist das nur bei  mir (evtl. durch den Overtargetmarker) so. Nervt mich schon ein weng  immer schreiben zu müssen ey "t54" beweg deinen Arsch (nurn Bsp. bin  meist ausgesucht höfflich).

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zu 1. Ja, wenn Du den KV und den KV-3 in Deiner Garage hast, bekommst Du 2 Panzer+Stellplatz gratis. Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig, langsam wird es Zeit 

zu 2. Gehe mal auf Einstellungen, dort kannst Du selber entscheiden was Du haben willst, also HP, welcher Panzertyp, Symbol (Tierklasse) und ich glaube auch die Spielernamen. Du kannst das ganze auch bei Aktiven und Zerstörten Tanks extra einstellen.

Einen Overtargetmarker braucht man jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr, die HP werden ja nun auch mit Angezeigt


----------

